# My new Pekin hen



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

I have 2 exactly the same named Parsely and April here is one of them next to a coca cola can for size comparison so you can see how small they all I will be getting more hopefully some Light Sussex verssions and Jubalies


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

How sweet im looking at getting some pekins. Am just having trouble finding someone close who sells them.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

LouLatch said:


> How sweet im looking at getting some pekins. Am just having trouble finding someone close who sells them.


Mine have settled in and are right at home. They like to sit on my arm or my lap and talk to me they are so friendly. I love bantams their eggs are not very good but they suit gardens in build up areas very well.

I bought mine from Wheatly Farm Nurseries in Rayliegh they sell excellent quality chickens and often have Pekins of all colours in stock.


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

lovely bird


----------

